# Bogart & My Son ...



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Bogart loves his toys! Today my son and I took the dogs to play they had a good time here a just a few quick shots.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great photos  Nothing better than playing in the yard for both the dog and kid lol. Tired dogs and kids are happy dogs and kids lmao.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am telling you! They are both asleep right now! Peace and Quiet I am a happy Mother LMAO!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I let Noodle run around with the dogs so they tire her out lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL Yall got the idea right  Nothing better than letting them tire each other out


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice !!!! You have some grown kids !!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Freddie My son is 13 lol .. But he's tall and stocky for his age.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Dang when I was 13 I was 5 '2 125 lbs. I was tiny


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great pics Sadie  I didn't even know you had a son! Where you been hiding him LOL! Alls I have ever seen pics of was your cutie pie daughter


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Yeah my boy is tall and muscular for his age. He really does over shadow the other kids in his grade. He looks like he could be in high school LMAO!!! We just got him playing sports so we will see how he does. This is my baby though I hate that he is growing up it kills me!!! It's fun though he's an awesome kid he can't wait to get his German Shepherd! LMAO!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Great pics Sadie  I didn't even know you had a son! Where you been hiding him LOL! Alls I have ever seen pics of was your cutie pie daughter


lol he always says I treat him like a baby LMAO!!!! When I try to take pics of him he's like mom hahahahahaha. He love's his xbox and sports but he is getting more involved with working dogs the older he gets. I only have 2 kids my little girl is 10 and he's 13!!! Lord help me when they get into high school I am seriously dreading those days!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> lol he always says I treat him like a baby LMAO!!!! When I try to take pics of him he's like mom hahahahahaha. He love's his xbox and sports but he is getting more involved with working dogs the older he gets. I only have 2 kids my little girl is 10 and he's 13!!! Lord help me when they get into high school I am seriously dreading those days!


Tell me about it....high school days! My daughter is 9 going on 19 and she is 
5'1 already. Hello! I am 5'8 but I am thinking she is going to be at least 5'9 to 5'10 at the rate she is growing. That's funny he wants a GSD. My daughter wants one as well. She is obsessed with them especially when she sees pics of all the GSD's I grew up with she get jealous LOL!! That's great he is getting involved with your pups but when he starts getting more interested in girls that might all change  LOL!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh girl he is already there the stuff he talks about with me I am like I really don't want to know this! Like why doesn't he talk to his dad! NOOOOOOOOOOOO he comes to me asking me all the questions a young man should be asking his dad! And his dad talks to him about everything but I guess he just feels the need to ask me the questions. It's so funny some of the stuff boys ask now I was a teenager at one point so I know what girls ask but girl not boys LMFAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Sadie, serious question: How in the bleep do you keep your dogs from clearing that fence?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Eagle I watch them like a hawk and keep their leashes in my hand as they are playing. Now as long as I can keep their focus on me or a toy they really don't have any reason to try and jump the fence LOL. When they get too close to the fence I run them away and try to keep them in the middle of the play ground now today perfect example they saw a puppy and bolted right to the fence and started barking I put their leashes on and left. I am always on my feet following them and I can run if I have to LMAO!!! If they wanted to jump the fence I am sure they could Bogart can get pretty high up in the air just going after a toy. I keep them pre- occupied though when I have them off the leash.However I am not a fool to think if they wanted to jump that fence they couldn't. I just like taking them here to play. But we also go to the tennis courts as well.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok, just was curious, as my dog Vandal forgets the English language when he sees a large dog or other bulldog...pups and small dogs are fine though. He must be chained in a fence, unless I am with him.

I asked because I'm sure your dogs are agility trained,,,just guessing by the pics you've posted. And they look like jumpers, LOL.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

My dog's will only tolerate each other and sometimes they can get a little out of hand but nothing that would require permanent separation at this point. They go ape stink when they see other dogs of any size. My dog's are not agility trained and they don't compete in agility. I spend a great deal of time working with them doing different things... Bogart has mad toy drive and will put all of his attention on a toy when I have one out. This area is not an area they are confined to my dogs are in door dogs If they were kept out doors they would be on chain spots. I take them to this place only to get some outside exercise.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for info. I assumed you kept them indoors, by the way they look. I only assumed they were agility trained because of other pics...But I learned again, "Thou shalt never assume, because it makes an of U and ME," lol.

I know what you mean on the other points...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great picture and your son's legs are handsome! LMAO how about a head shot?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here you go Lisa  I took them to Disney last summer and we went to the beach here is a head shot of him LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY it's good to see both kids!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOw Sadie awesome pics and your son is tall and stocky, omg he is gonna be a heartbreaker, lol. Lovin the pics


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Great pictures Tara. I love 'em. Your son is a very handsome boy and I like the fact that he good sized I was being to think I was the only one that knew how to grow kids. lol. I have to agree with you on the question they ask too...I dont need to know that stuff but unfortunately my son doesnt have a dad to ask so I am it...doesnt help tho. with the pictures in my head lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Thank You Sharon I know how you feel .. Being a mother and a father is not easy. Hat's off to you for being both. Raising boys is tuff work for any mother.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice shots!The dogs are looking great and your son is definitely gonna be a heartbreaker.The way he is with these dogs I think he'll do an awesome job with a GSD.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

beautiful Family all around!! Love the action shots!!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

nice pics Sadie  love me some red dogs !! thanks for sharing your fam!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great shots, Sadie! lol @ Bogie's red rocket hanging out in that one picture. Can't believe how grown up he is!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I know girl his red lipstick seems to always be hanging out these days LOL


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Great pics! I think your son will do great with a GSD... he is certainly doing well with Bogart in those pictures!


----------

